# What are your favourite cubes?



## toronto754 (Oct 27, 2014)

What are your main cubes for 2x2-7x7?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 27, 2014)

2x2: Small-core (bad) WitTwo, LingPo
3x3: YuLong, AoLong
4x4: Shengshou (don't have a MoYu 4x4)
5x5: Shengshou (ditto)
6x6: None
7x7: None

Probably a thread for this already but I'm not bothered to check.


----------



## toronto754 (Oct 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 2x2: Small-core (bad) WitTwo, LingPo
> 3x3: YuLong, AoLong
> 4x4: Shengshou (don't have a MoYu 4x4)
> 5x5: Shengshou (ditto)
> ...



Yea, I've seen a couple threads like this but they're like 2010...Things have changed in the last 4 years. Most were saying their favourite 5x5 was the V-Cube 4 years ago.


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2014)

2x2: MoYu LingPo.
3x3: mini MoYu AoLong/FangShi ShuangRen. I switch between them frequently.
OH: mini MoYu AoLong
4x4: MoYu AoSu
5x5: ShengShou
6x6: ShengShou
7x7: Don't have one

I have one 2x2/6x6 and two 4x4/5x5s, so there isn't really much choice for them.


----------



## Chree (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, there have been a number of abandoned threads exactly like this. Seems to be a thing.

Regardless... contributing...

2x2: Moyu LingPo
3x3: Moyu AoLong V1
4x4: Moyu AoSu
5x5: Moyu AoChuang
6x6: Shengshou (w/ Dayan Springs) (probably until I get the AoShi)
7x7: Mini Shengshou (w/ Dayan Springs) (probably until they make a cubic AoFu)

Edit: The pillowed AoFu is Sooooooo not better than the mini Shengshou. So the cubic AoFu better be pretty phenomenal.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 27, 2014)

2x2: Dayan(until I care)
3x3: Moyu Liying
4x4: Moyu aosu
5x5: Moyu achuang
6x6: shengshou( until I get the aoshi)
7x7: mini shengshou


----------



## Daryl (Oct 29, 2014)

2x2: V-cube (I don't care to get better one)
3x3: Moyu Aolong (mini)
4x4: Moyu Aosu
5x5: Moyu Aochuang
6x6: Shengshou
7x7: V-cube (I don't care to get better one)


----------



## Ingo (Oct 29, 2014)

2x2: Fangshi ShiShuang 55mm
3x3: Gan3 57mm
4x4: Moyu AoSu
5x5: Moyu AoChuang
6x6: Shengshou (mine is really bad, i will replace it with a Moyu AoShi soon)
7x7: Mini Shengshou


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

2x2: Dayan but eeeh
3x3: None
4x4: Aosu but eeeh
5x5: AOCHUANG
6x6: SS 6x6 for now. Mine is really good. Aoshi probably soon.
7x7: Mini shengshou but eeeh


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 29, 2014)

2x2: none (my 2 2x2s suck)
3x3: Moyu Weilong V1 (Probably be Aolong V2 soon)
4x4: ShengShou V5 (Same, but with Aosu)
5x5; ShengShou (Same AGAIN, but with Aochuang)
No 6x6 or 7x7 favorites (I don't even have them)


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 29, 2014)

2x2: Dayan
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi 55mm / Moyu Aolong 55mm
4x4: Moyu Weisu FTW!
5x5: Moyu Aochuang
6x6&7x7: anything other than what I have currently


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 3, 2014)

2x2: LingPo
3x3: Guanlong (white) or Zhanchi (stickerless)
4x4: Aosu
5x5: Aochuang
6x6: none, idk if I'll get one because parities suck
7x7: Aofu when cubical version comes out


----------



## ChickenWrap (Nov 3, 2014)

2x2 NONE
3x3 Weilong
4x4 Shenghsou
5x5 Shengshou
6x6 V-Cube 
7x7 Moyu


----------



## Aussie (Nov 3, 2014)

2x2: None
3x3: Fangshi Shuangren 54.6 mm
4x4: MoYu AoSu
5x5: None
6x6: Pink Shengshou 6x6 <3
7x7: Pink Shengshou 7x7 <3


----------



## Myachii (Nov 3, 2014)

2x2: Dayan (I think)
3x3: Dayan Zhanchi
3x3 OH: 55m Zhanchi
4x4: Shengshou (waiting for Aosu to arrive)
5x5: Shengshou (waiting for Aochuang to arrive)
6x6: Shensghou
7x7: Shengshou Full size (worst mistake ever)


----------



## shadyb (Mar 11, 2015)

For starters, I use TheCubicle's rendition of Moyu shades (White, Fluoro Yellow, Fluoro Green, Sky Blue, Fluoro Bright Orange, & Red) on all my puzzles. For 3x3, I use Mini Fangshi stickers on almost all my cubes because I like the bold black border provided with using smaller stickers. I don't do Megaminx, Square 1, or clock, since I don't own any. Anyway, here are my mains:

2x2 - Moyu Lingpo - I use this cube because of its Dayan/WitTwo mixed feeling. To me, it's like the best of both worlds. I avg. around 13 seconds which is really bad.

3x3 - Moyu Aolong V1 - This cube is absolutely amazing. It's very broken in and I've had it for a while now. I avg. around 29-30 seconds.

4x4 - Moyu Aosu 62 mm - I have a mini but I just can't get it as smooth and fast as this. I avg. like 2 minutes.

5x5 - Moyu HuaChuang - This 5x5 is super freaking fast! I can't say anything bad about it. Major improvement from the Aochuang. I don't really time myself for 5x5 and up since I'm slow.

6x6 - Moyu Aoshi - I don't really do 6x6, so this is really only my main because it's the only 6x6 I own. I'm waiting on SS 5x5 springs to arrive so I can do a spring swap.

7x7 - Moyu Aofu - This is a great cube that turns really smoothly, but once again, it's only my main because it's the only one of its kind that I own. I'm waiting on my SS 7x7 + Dayan springs to arrive and I might switch.

Skewb/Pyraminx - Moyu- Both turn fast and feel super smooth. Also don't time myself for either event.



Spoiler: Picture


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 11, 2015)

2x2 - Wittwo V1!!!!! Because it's flipping incredible. I average around 5. 
3x3 - Guanlong. I like the weight. I avg 17 with cfop and 22 with roux.
4x4 - Moyu Aosu. I average about 1
5x5 - Shengshou. All I have. Don't really like it. I average 2:20ish
6x6 and 7x7 are shengs and I average about 4:20, and 7 something.
Pyra - Moyu. It's the best there currently is in my opinion. (Unmodded) I average low 5s


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 11, 2015)

(2x2: Don't own)
3x3: Zhanchi all the way, average 18
(4x4: Don't own)
5x5: SS, average 1:50ish
6x6: V-Cube, average 3:15
7x7: Moyu stickerless, average 4:40


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 11, 2015)

2x2= Dayan 2x2 Slow+Controllable+Good Cornercutting= Awesome 2x2
3x3= Moyu Aolong v2 Slow but stable
4x4= Aosu Great cube
5x5 = Huachuang so fast!!
Skewb= Moyu/SS can't decide
Pyra= Moyu Great cube


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 11, 2015)

2x2: very broken in Dayan, i have only l felt 1 other Dayan 2x2 that was broken in so much. Avg ~2.2
3x3: aolong, hot this for Christmas and although I still have to replace the sticker it's awsome! Avg~9-9.5
4x4: aosu! It's awsome. Although i don't practise 4x4 that much it has still given me some podiums. Avg~ 43-45
5x5 auchaung ( or however you spell it) yeah its awsome bought at a competition for way cheap! Avg ~1:27
6x6: shengshou. Avg~3:20
7x7 : shengshou.avg~4:40
Pyraminx: moyu. Avg~5.4
Skewb: shengshou ( probably moyu really soon). Avg~ 7
Clock: idk probably rubiks. Avg~ 20
Megaminx: Dayan. Avg~1:40
Square-1: mf8 v2. Avg~ 28
OH:55 mm zhanchi. Avg I don't even know I hate oh


----------



## Aussie (Mar 11, 2015)

Sticker Shades: http://thecubicle.us/stickers_share.php?public_id=4446

*2x2:* FangShi XingYu in Primary
Average: 5 seconds
*3x3:* FangShi ShuangRen 54.6 in Pink
Average: 23 seconds
*4x4:* MoYu AoSu in Primary
Average: 1:25
*5x5:* YJ 5x5 in Luminous Green
Average: 2:40
*6x6:* _MoYu AoShi in White_, pretty much the only cube I use unofficially and officially.
Average: 3:30
*7x7:* ShengShou 7x7 full size in Pink
Average: 7:50
*Pyraminx:* MoYu Pyraminx in Primary
Average: 9 seconds
*Skewb:* MoYu Skewb in Primary
Average: 14 seconds
*3x3 with Feet:* Rubik's Cube V2 in Black
Average: 4:40


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 11, 2015)

2x2: Dayan, 3.5
3x3: liying, 13
4x4: aosu, 58
5x5: shengshou, I need an aochuang, 2:10
6x6: shengshou, 4:20
7x7: shengshou mini, 7:50
Skewb: moyu, 5.3
Pyraminx: moyu, 4.5
OH: 42mm zhanchi, 28
Clock: Rubik's, 16
BLD: Shuangren, 4 mins
Multi: all my cubes that I can do bld


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Mar 11, 2015)

2x dayan (getting lingpo)
3x WeiLong V2 (getting AoLong V2)
4x AoSu
5x Shengshou (getting AoChuang


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 11, 2015)

Um...

2x2: Dayan 2x2
3x3: AoLong V2
4x4: Moyu Aosu
5x5 7~7: Dont do these events, and probably wont in the future
Mega: Dayan (not competing tho)
Skewb: Moyu

Fav NON-WCA: Tie between Yileng 3x3 and Ghost Cube


----------



## Ingo (Mar 11, 2015)

Changed my mains for 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6:

2x2: Fangshi ShiShuang 55mm
3x3: Gan3 57mm
4x4: Yuxin Unicorn King
5x5: Moyu HuaChuang
6x6: Moyu AoShi
7x7: Mini Shengshou


----------



## Randomno (Mar 11, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 5x5: shengshou, I need an aochuang, 2:10



Why not HuaChuang?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 11, 2015)

2x2: Moyu Lingpo. 
3x3: Moyu Aolong
4x4: Moyu Weisu (I got a Weisu by mistake when attempting to order an ausu  I know, dumb. But I was ordering with my dad doing all the typing and clicking and he was frustrated so I was rushed. Although I know Ausu is probably 100 times better, the Weisu is still pretty great when lubed and everything.
5x5: I got an aochang for Christmas, my first 5x5 for like $35 from eBay and it SUUUUCCCCCKKKKED. I could hardly turn it, it kind of felt like a Rubiks brand. Took it apart and put it back together and everything. There's obviously something internally wrong with it though, I believe it's supposed to be a good cube.
6x6: None
7x7: None


Other puzzles:
Pyraminx: Moyu. Tips need some good lube but it's really great.
Skewb: Again, Moyu is amazing. It really seems like it's impossible to pop it.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 12, 2015)

2x2 - I average the same on all the 2x2 cubes I own
3x3 - YJ Chilong (and yes I own the Aolong)
4x4 - Yuxin, I'm sub-1:20 on it while I'm barely sub-1:30 on my regular size Aosu. Mini Aosu + me = BAD!!
5x5 - Aochuang, but I might get an Huachuang in black because I think white is slowing me down.
6x6 - Aoshi. Honestly not a bad cube at all. I prefer the plastic and round cubies over my SS's
7x7 - Aofu. I might have my PB on my SS Mini but my average is faster on my Aofu. 
Megaminx - Dayan w/ ridges
Pyra - Moyu
Skewb - Moyu. But I am absolutely terrible at skewb so it probably doesn't even matter what I use lol
Shape Mods - My fav is my mastermorphix, fun yet challenging. 
Random Puzzles - Gordion puzzle and Snake are excellent!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 15, 2015)

2x2: Wittwo v1 
3x3: Moyu Wielong+
4x4: I can't decide between Yuxin and Aosu (62mm)
5x5: Aochuang, I'll probably get the Huachuang
6x6: Shengshou florian modded with dayan 57mm springs
7x7: Shengshou full size, Ill be getting the mini
OH: Shuangren V2
Mega: Dayan with ridges
Pyra: Shengshou
Skewb: Shengshou w lanlan springs
SQ1: a Calvin's is on the way


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 16, 2015)

2x2: Wittwo v1, 5 seconds
3x3: YJ Chilong, 17ish seconds
4x4: Shengshou v5 Florian-Modded, 1:10ish
5x5: Shengshou Florian-Modded, 2:05ish
6x6: Shengshou, low 4 min.
7x7: Fullsize Shengshou, low to mid-6 min.
Pyra: Shengshou, 9 seconds
Mega: MF8 v3, 2:15ish
OH: Mini-Fangshi, 30 seconds
BLD: Dayan Guhong v1, 2:00ish
Skewb: Lanlan, 12 seconds


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 16, 2015)

2x2: Dayan
3x3: mini Aolong v1
4x4: mini Aosu
5x5: Hauchuang


----------

